# Bill Murray



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

This drawing of Bill Murray in his "Stripes" pose telling you to BUY NICOLAS COMICS was done entirely in MS Paint.


----------



## techojournal (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

Certainly. This is his famous "Stripes" pose.


----------



## Joe England (Feb 25, 2020)

here is my digital drawing of bill murray in cadyshack as carl


----------

